# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Sawfie Webster to become junkie

## alan45

There's a Coronation Street spoiler in today's Mirror that claims Corrie is going to turn Sophie Webster into a junkie. And not only that, there's a rumour in the same story that Ryan Connor is set to return to the Street - and he's the one who gives her the drugs.

The paper says that Sophie is set to become addicted to crack. Sophie, who was left heartbroken earlier this year when lesbian lover Sian Powers ditched her at the altar, will be introduced to crack by returning character Ryan Connor.

Ryan (Ben Thompson) was last seen on Corrie in 2010, when he dated Sian before quitting Wetherfield to head off to university in Scotland. 

The insider added: âRyan returns after spending two years in Glasgow, where he has picked up some alarming traits which he quickly passes on to Sophie. He comes back as a very dark character indeed and is set to have a damaging impact on several of the soapâs younger characters.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Please let this stay a rumour

----------


## alan45

> Please let this stay a rumour


I agree

Unfortunately this story has appeared in 4 different places

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree
> 
> Unfortunately this story has appeared in 4 different places


Reminds me of Holly's drug storyline in Emmerdale again played by an awful actress 

If Corrie want to do a drugs storyline give it to someone who could do it justice imo perhaps Leanne could go back on drugs (I think she did drugs around the time she was with Steve but could be wrong)

----------


## lizann

> Reminds me of Holly's drug storyline in Emmerdale again played by an awful actress 
> 
> If Corrie want to do a drugs storyline give it to someone who could do it justice imo perhaps Leanne could go back on drugs (I think she did drugs around the time she was with Steve but could be wrong)


Poor Simon mammy a crackhead and daddy a drunk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think this is true

----------


## CrazyLea

I quite like Sophie. Wouldn't mind if it was true  :Smile: 
Although do they really need to bring Ryan back :'(

----------


## Glen1

I used to like the Sophie character but seems to have gone off the boil of late . It looks like the knicker stitcher is turning super sleuth , the whole Webster clan has become a bit of a pain in the backside imo.

----------


## alan45

> Although do they really need to bring Ryan back :'(


Its probably to do with giving the pointless Kym Marsh a higher profile

----------


## lizann

So from christian to lesbian to crackhead - Sally and Kevin must be so proud  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Siobhan (15-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has said that she hopes rumours of a drugs storyline for her character Sophie Webster are true.

Earlier this month, tabloid reports suggested that Sophie would become addicted to crack cocaine in an upcoming plot - although this remains unconfirmed by show bosses.

Sources said that the Coronation Street team were considering bringing back the character of Ryan Connor to become a bad influence on Sophie, tempting her with the drugs.

Vincent told Radio Times: "If they are going to play the story, I think it would be amazing. There are a lot of young people [who] go through that stage in life and think it's really cool.

"I know Emmerdale have done the story as well, but I think it's good to show young adults what the effects of drugs are."

She added: "On Corrie, they spend a lot of time on storylines and working out whether they're right for the character. I think it's good that such an old soap is deciding to tackle such young issues."

Sophie's last major storyline saw her ditched by girlfriend Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) on their wedding day at Christmas.

----------


## middz

i know this isn't a very pleasant storyline, but it would be a very good one if that! i hope this is just more than a rumour ideally..

----------

